# i worry too much



## nonmember (Mar 30, 2016)

would anyone who sleeps in a conventional twin-settee-berth-saloon care to give a reasoned account of why they prefer to sleep a) head to bow - or b) head to stern ...just out of interest?


----------



## sharkbait (Jun 3, 2003)

Head to stern because there's a place to set my beer


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

At anchor, which ever way is more comfortable, based up surrounding cabinetry. Underway, sleeping with your feet facing forward, while statistically unnecessary, would prevent your head from taking the blow, if you rammed something.


----------



## albrazzi (Oct 15, 2014)

I end up head to midships, feet to bow and feet to stern in the aft. The Vee always looks high on the pointy end and its oddly more comfortable with your head bobbing underway than your feet, but if you two up you cant do it that way and if its hot it gets stuffy. but it looks like you are more concerned with setees and I would like head forward although they are not usually used underway.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

I never gave it a moment's thought until this came up on one forum or another.
I always put my head closest to the reading light on any bunk.


----------



## dvharman (Oct 27, 2015)

I anchor about 75 nights a year on average. Many things determine where and how well I sleep. Moderate to windy I sleep in Pilothouse to be able to check anchor easier and when nice sometimes sleep below in a forward bunk. My chain makes a terrible noise rubbing over rocks. Vibrates and drives me nuts haha


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

Seems I remember it being dependent on who I was with,which way she was facing and what we were doing when snzzzzzz!


----------



## FSMike (Jan 15, 2010)

I sleep with my feet towards the bow because my shoulders are wider than my feet.
I have to admit that I have never worried about how anybody else chose to sleep in a vee berth.


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

Head to midships, be it aft cabin or vee berth. My vee berth gets narrow towards the pointy end, my aft cabin gets narrower towards the other (not so) pointy end.


----------



## Erindipity (Nov 29, 2014)

I tend to dwell noggin to stern when V-Berth interned
And noggin to bow when aft-cabin adjourned
But when in the middle
It's really quite the fiddle
So to boxing the compass I turned

¬Erindipity


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

I stir my coffee counter clockwise and pass the bottle to the left.


----------



## Erindipity (Nov 29, 2014)

SimonV said:


> I stir my coffee counter clockwise and pass the bottle to the left.


Ah, Widdershins!
Whether stirring cake batter or martinis, one should always stir Widdershins, preferably 17 times for luck.
As for other purposes, always pass the dutchie on the left hand side.

Well now, for those here who can "Box the Compass", can you do it Widdershins? Start with North, and proceed counter clockwise.

¬Erindipity


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

First of all, I would not phrase it "I worry too much". I would phrase it that "I am thoughtful about the details", which is a good thing since vigilance is the price of safety. But to answer your question. 

I generally sleep with my head where there is the least relative amount of motion. The pitch axis of most boats is approximately where their center of their keels are located, and so I sleep with my head aft of my feet when I am sleeping forward, and my feet aft of my head when sleeping aft. That said, many boats are laid out where they only have a suitable bulkhead that can serve as a headboard at one end of the berth and since I like to sit up an read, and since I hate having to pick up pillows from the deck, In those cases, at least at anchor, I sleep with my head against the end with the headboard. 

Jeff


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

I've slept head to stern with my girlfriend. But prefer her bow.


----------



## cshrimpt (Jun 8, 2015)

Feet to bow so if you hit something when underway you don't snap your neck when your noggin slams into the bulkhead. When anchored or berthed, personal preference.

-Shrimp


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

In quarter berth feet aft. Easiest and fastest to get in and out. 
In saloon usually feet aft so I can see companion way. Also easier a more pleasant for someone to shake my feet to wake me for my watch or if I'm needed. 
In forward queen also feet aft because lights , headboard and berth set up that way


Btw try not to hit things underway


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm still trying to figure out what the sleep direction has to do with worry


----------



## FSMike (Jan 15, 2010)

Did you know that golden retriever's tails wag in a clockwise direction when they are North of the equator?


----------



## albrazzi (Oct 15, 2014)

One post from (a) non member and all our sleeping habits are revealed.


----------



## jongleur (Mar 16, 2013)

"...try not to hit things underway."

You can get the same effect falling
off a big wave into a trough. I'd 
never sleep with my head forward.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

It depends upon what she looks like! 

Gary


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

Back in the day , when I showed off the 'Golden Rivet" pretty regular was easy to get my head in the bow.For toes of you whoes experience doesn't get past a play station,it goes like 'just crawl up there and look. You say it's dark? Here, move over Ill help Hold this flash light. Both hands.


----------



## sharkbait (Jun 3, 2003)

albrazzi said:


> One post from (a) non member and all our sleeping habits are revealed.


I didn't say where I keep the pistol


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

jongleur said:


> "...try not to hit things underway."
> 
> You can get the same effect falling
> off a big wave into a trough. I'd
> never sleep with my head forward.


Solution is to never sleep forward of the mast in such conditions. We have 7 possible berths. But underway three really good sea berths. Two at center of motion with lee clothes in saloon and a small double quarter berth easy to be wedged in on either tack. Lying down head room is about five feet for these lying down. If I'm worried about hitting my head falling off a wave lying down I'm probably going to be more worried about other stuff. Even in forward queen can't touch the overhead with an extended arm when lying down. Appreciate your concern but just not germane.


----------



## jongleur (Mar 16, 2013)

How big is your boat? Ours is a Catalina 30.

I'm 6'2", as is my partner. All possible berths on 
our boat are less than 6'7". Our heads are
within scant inches from bulkheads. Hitting
the bottom of a trough is a distinct risk.
I'll sleep head to stern underway, thanks.


----------



## albrazzi (Oct 15, 2014)

Capt Len said:


> Back in the day , when I showed off the 'Golden Rivet" pretty regular was easy to get my head in the bow.For toes of you whoes experience doesn't get past a play station,it goes like 'just crawl up there and look. You say it's dark? Here, move over Ill help Hold this flash light. Both hands.


I could pretend I don't understand any of this but sadly I do.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

J- read my signature please. 

Returning to OP. 

Sleep with head forward in saloon because:

1. If some one talks/yells at you from companion way you are facing them. 
2. In most boats your head will be closer to center of gyradius with least motion. 
3. In most boats the major bulkhead is by mast. Easiest to lean against getting up if necessary. 

Would note post one referenced saloon berths so believe above regardless of size of boat within reason.


----------

